# Can I put a Switch inline with amp remote wire, wired properly from deck



## eugenile (Aug 2, 2009)

People wire in a switch when they use the stock stereo or deck that doesn't have a remote turn on wire.

However I want to know if I can wire a switch even if the remote turn on wire is with a stereo that does have a remote wire lead.

I was not sure if once I turn on the switch, if it will turn off with the switch.

Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you make your questions a bit more clear? Can you lay out how your system is set up? How are you turning on your amps now?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

eugenile said:


> People wire in a switch when they use the stock stereo or deck that doesn't have a remote turn on wire.
> 
> However I want to know if I can wire a switch even if the remote turn on wire is with a stereo that does have a remote wire lead.
> 
> ...


What?

I mean your just talking about interrupting the remote wire, yeah you can do that. I do that for my trunk fans off that are connected to my remote turn on wire. No reason why you cant, just make sure you dont ground out the switch or the wire at any point.


----------



## eugenile (Aug 2, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> Can you make your questions a bit more clear? Can you lay out how your system is set up? How are you turning on your amps now?


I have a 2003 Montero. It has factory amp that powers all the speakers, and has a stock 8" midbass woofer or whatever it is they are trying to achieve with this speaker.

Anyways, I already got a new system in there, 4ch amp powering components up front and rear speakers, and another amp for my new sub.

However, I did not completely remove that stock 8" woofer and amp. I removed the pins off the stock amp harness for all the other speakers except for that stock woofer. 

I used the MITAH adapter to be able to still use the stock amp, and now it is only feeding to teh stock woofer.

The only reason I chose to keep it in play is if I ever remove my subwoofer. If i need to use the 3rd row seating or for carrying a bunch of crap.

This way I could still have some low end. However when my new sub is in play, I do not want the stock amp and woofer to be in use.

Thus the reason for this thread. All the amps (including stock amp) are being turned on by properly using the remote turn on wire from my aftermarket deck. 

So I just want to put a switch inline with just the one for the stock amp for ease of what I was trying to achieve mentioned above.


----------



## OBXTINTWORX (Jan 9, 2009)

The Drake said:


> just make sure you dont ground out the switch or the wire at any point.


very true. that will fry the remote output from your new radio.

To isolate the factory amp, have its turn on lead on one side of a switch,
and everything else on the other side, amps, ant., and radio.


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

hey guys new here but not to car audio.
so i CAN make a cut in the remote wire from my alpine deck and wire in a switch as long as its protected from being grounded? 
i was actually planning on doing this soon as some people just cant handle the bass in my car even though its not much. i was also wondering how you guys installed the fans as well? i plan to remove the top plate of my amp and replace it with plexi-glass and have two fans directing air circulation inside. how do i go about getting power to the fans and then having the remote lead turn them on and off? 

thanks!


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Mobile_Earthquake said:


> ....i was also wondering how you guys installed the fans as well? i plan to remove the top plate of my amp and replace it with plexi-glass and have two fans directing air circulation inside. how do i go about getting power to the fans and then having the remote lead turn them on and off?
> 
> thanks!


Use the remote lead to activate a relay to turn on your fans.

>^..^<


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Catman said:


> Use the remote lead to activate a relay to turn on your fans.
> 
> >^..^<


This might be his next question.

85 - ground
86 - to remote +
30 - 12v + (dont use your remote wire for this or it will defeat the purpose of using a relay, best if you run your own wire from battery but dont *have* to, depending on the car you have you could use an ignition wire but I would reccomend a deticated wire from the battery or tap from your amp's power wire)
87 - + wire of fans
87a - not used


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

GregU said:


> This might be his next question.
> 
> 85 - ground
> 86 - to remote +
> ...


Thanks ...sometimes I 'assume' too much. :blush:

>^..^<


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

how do you do it for a kill switch to turn the amps on and off or is it just using the remote lead


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Mobile_Earthquake said:


> how do you do it for a kill switch to turn the amps on and off or is it just using the remote lead


Not sure what you are asking ....but, you can turn on amps with any 12v signal. Heck ...you can even wire the amps to come on with brake lights ...or your horn ...or anything you want. There is nothing 'magic' about the remote lead.

>^..^<


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

Mobile_Earthquake said:


> how do you do it for a kill switch to turn the amps on and off or is it just using the remote lead




What do you mean by "kill switch" for your amps? When your radio turns on it sends 12v through your remote wire. Your amps will turn on when they get 12volts through the remote wire. You can wire your amps to turn on how ever you want them to, like catman said. You can even wire them to turn on when your alarm goes off, if you wanted to. If your talking about just a 2 position toggle switch, then cut your remote wire, connect the radio side of the remote wire to one post on the switch and then connect the amp side of the remote wire to the other post on the switch, that's it.


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

thats all i needed thanks guys


----------

